# Pagod na ako. Mahirap palang magmahal ng taong hindi para sa 'yo



## micleong

I received short messages from a friend stating 
"paGOd na AKO MAHirap palang maGmaHAL na taong HINdi parA saYO".
I was wondering what's he trying to say? Hoping someone can explain to me the meaning of above sentences in English.

Thank You!


----------



## DotterKat

micleong said:


> "paGOd na AKO MAHirap palang maGmaHAL na taong HINdi parA saYO".



I am (_tired/fed up_).  It is difficult (_I have finally realized that it is difficult/hard_) to love someone not meant for you.


----------



## Melanie02

Great translation. Nice one.


----------



## niernier

Just putting in the punctuations and correct capitalization,

"Pagod na ako. Mahirap palang magmahal ng taong hindi para sa 'yo."


----------

